
Content-Type: Malicious – New Apache 0-day Under Attack - reirob
http://blog.talosintelligence.com/2017/03/apache-0-day-exploited.html
======
godmodus
Apache should be phased out.

Tomcat and nginx seem to ha e fewer cults and are as performant. Why is Apache
so popular still?

